

Microsoft: Sorry if Orth offended you — no comment on next Xbox - kurtable
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/05/microsoft-were-sorry-if-orth-offended-you-but-no-comment-on-next-xbox/

======
Arzh
Later tweets between the two of them show that they were joking with each
other, but I guess that doesn't make a good story.

